
HOMBRE: Ajax-alike Thin Client for Any Phone (New Mobile Runtime Environment) - danw
http://mobilecrunch.com/2007/03/27/hombre-ajax-alike-thin-client-for-any-phone/
======
zkinion
This looks nice. Mobile is lame right now because you can't develop anything
and have it go across all the carriers. Hopefully this can fix it. I'd love to
get to know the developers of this.

